# MY NEIGHBOR TOTORO vs. ROBIN HOOD: Which movie is better?



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

*VS.*





Main thread: Here!

This poll will close at 12:20AM EDT (UTC -04:00) this Thursday, 7/10.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Robin Hood.  Hands down one of the best childrens films ever.  I'm an adult, and I still love to watch it.  It's just so relaxing, and fun.


----------



## VomitBucket (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think this is a valid comparison 

Robin Hood is leet


----------



## Arc (Jul 7, 2008)

I totally agree with the green citra man whore.
But I can't really say, if I am fully aware what I am typing, since it is 6:30 AM and I really should get some sleep now...
Now I even wonder, why I typed this sentence...and this one...and this one...and so on..forever...


----------



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Robin Hood.  Hands down one of the best childrens films ever.  I'm an adult, and I still love to watch it.  It's just so relaxing, and fun.



It's a romp, for sure. Good animation is timeless.

Also, where has you been? =D


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never saw Totoro... I don't think I can make a fair vote... <(T__________T)>


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry I would have to say Totoro. Big Miyazaki fan here


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 7, 2008)

both are pretty damn good
but for me totoro wins because its an orignal story and unique characters that popped from miyazaki's crazy imagination wehereas robin hood was based on a pre existing plot.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 7, 2008)

My Neighbour Totoro definitely. 

Robin Hood is another one of those films that never had a great impact on me, and when I watched it again when I was older, I was sadly disappointed that I had remembered it much better than it was.  It's still an okay film, but Totoro is just a much better movie.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

Robin Hood. Nuff said.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 7, 2008)

robin hood

u dont want to know why


----------



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> robin hood
> 
> u dont want to know why



As long as it doesn't have anything to do with sexual attraction toward an anthropomorphic creature. Cuz that's just weird.


----------



## Magica (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow. It's like a furry versus weeaboo poll. O__o


----------



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> Wow. It's like a furry versus weeaboo poll. O__o



That's something only a furry or a weeaboo would say.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> As long as it doesn't have anything to do with sexual attraction toward an anthropomorphic creature. Cuz that's just weird.


 
LOL


----------



## Freehaven (Jul 7, 2008)

Robin Hood hasn't aged all that well, honestly, and even while wearing Rose-Colored Nostalgia Goggles (patent pending, don't rip me off), it's just not that good of a movie -- it doesn't even come close to comparing to Disney's best works.  The songs aren't that memorable, the character designs strike me as uninspired and bland, and the Robin Hood story had been done many times before on film prior to Disney's version.

Totoro, on the other hand, has a very unique feel to it that no other movie I've ever seen, animated or otherwise, really has.  With no real conflict to speak of and only a barebones story to work off of, it really seems more like a surreal dream than a children's film.  But this works in the movie's favor, as it keeps the film accessible to audiences of all ages -- moreover, it appeals to the kid in everybody.  Myself, I love watching the film JUST for the Big Totoro's roar.  

So Totoro wins this fight easily for me.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 7, 2008)

Jesus... Do you ALWAYS have to pit my favorite movies against each other? This is madness! 





DragonMagica said:


> Wow. It's like a furry versus weeaboo poll. O__o


Did someone just say 'weeaboo'? 'cause I think I just heard someone just say 'weeaboo'.
You suck if you don't get this reference.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 7, 2008)

never seen robin hood: the furry version
so totoro it is


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Totoro here, love the rain scene.


----------



## Echo_wulf (Jul 7, 2008)

wish i could say... everytime i go to rent totoro they are out or someone destroyed their last copy....


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 7, 2008)

foxxes always win, stop trying to beat us! >:O

were just so dang cute and sexy!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm voting for Totoro.

Wait... HOW CAN ROBIN HOOD BE LOSING... ON A FURRY FORUM?


----------



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm voting for Totoro.
> 
> Wait... HOW CAN ROBIN HOOD BE LOSING... ON A FURRY FORUM?



I guess, mehbeh, more people think Totoro is better? And there's nothing their furry conscience can do to prevent them from voting the way they want to =D

Though it's more of a shplit right now - 10/9


----------



## Takiro (Jul 7, 2008)

robin hood of course. just watched it yesterday and i love this film.
saw totoro just once, was realy good but my point goes to robin cause there're so many positiv memorys attached to this movie.
so, more a subjective opinion than an objektive.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 7, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> foxxes always win, stop trying to beat us! >:O
> 
> were just so dang cute and sexy!



Y'know, if we were in Australia, I'd be praised by conservationists everywhere if I shot all of you. xD



Huey said:


> I guess, mehbeh, more people think Totoro is better? And there's nothing their furry conscience can do to prevent them from voting the way they want to =D
> 
> Though it's more of a shplit right now - 10/9



I bet it's because of the fat furs, they must dig big ol' fluffy Totoro or something. 
Not really, it's because Robin Hood isn't all that great of a movie.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

eevachu said:


> Y'know, if we were in Australia, I'd be praised by conservationists everywhere if I shot all of you. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totoro wasn't that great either.  Japanamation is lame, even nowadays.  At least Robin Hood was fun and silly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

Geez, this is tight...11-10 in favor of the fox...


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 7, 2008)

Robin Hood, hands-fucking-down.  Robin was my first love, for sure.  It was the pure innocent adoration of a character that can only come at 4 or 5 years old, lol.

Besides that, the music was awesome.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 7, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I'm voting for Totoro.
> 
> Wait... HOW CAN ROBIN HOOD BE LOSING... ON A FURRY FORUM?



i would say totoro is a furry, well borderline but he walks upright, holds an umbrella and rides a bus so that is anthro enough for me.

and come on how can robin hood win over a creature like catbus! that thing blew my mind away when i first saw it 
"look the bus is here" as the girls see headlights in the distance in the darkness that sunddenly begin to bound up and down and cat bus skids to a hault and lets out that huge meow 

(well fox added in that impressive mew and gave totoro a new more impressive voice as frankly made the film better as the cat bus mewing like a kitten and totoro sounding like an old man was lame XD its one of the few cases where the dubbing team changing anything made the film better rather than worse)

totoro was a "sleeper" film in that it was made before Miyazaki founded his own studio and he had a hard time getting anyone to take on the film as they thought that such a simple film wth strange monsters would be a flop, and finally he did and it was huge success 

and there is a nature preserve in Japan named "Totoro's Forest" i would say its a sign of how big of an impact the film had that there is a nature preserve named in the film's honnor and considering how scarce land is in japan that is a big deal


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Totoro, because it is a much more intelligent, emotional, and engaging movie.

Also, fucking furfags. I'm going to cry when Robin Hood wins.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Totoro, because it is a much more intelligent, emotional, and engaging movie.
> 
> Also, fucking furfags. I'm going to cry when Robin Hood wins.



ditto

i mean the thought and effort that went into totoro wins on its own, just look at the details of the film and how awsomely he captured the innocence of childhood

i for one wish i had seen totoro as a kid, i saw it when i was 17 and gawd i love it, it also gripped me because i could so relate with the girls concerning their mom because my mother had recently gone through kemo and had surgery to remove breast cancer....

i did see robin hood as a kid and it sticks with me through nostaligia, i have it in my stack of movies to play while i work on commissions (i mostly listen to them so i play movies i know by heart) and i love the film

but totoro is a world of its own


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, I love what they do with the hair. 8)


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Totoro, because it is a much more intelligent, emotional, and engaging movie.
> 
> Also, fucking furfags. I'm going to cry when Robin Hood wins.



Dude.. Robin Hood was my first crush. Don't mess with him..


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Dude.. Robin Hood was my first crush. Don't mess with him..



lol wut


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't make fun of me. Robin Hood stole my heart when I was like 4..

To be fair, I've never watched Totoro... but... it's Robin Hood.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

But Robin Hood is a shallow, feel-good, kid's movie.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> But Robin Hood is a shallow, feel-good, kid's movie.



Haha.. maybe I should have given Totoro a look before voting >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe. >:C

I haven't voted in any of the polls for which I haven't seen both movies.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe. >:C
> 
> I haven't voted in any of the polls for which I haven't seen both movies.



Maybe I should start doing that.
I only voted in this cus a friend prodded me like "ROBIN VS TOTORO GO!"

I never vote in these.


----------



## eevachu (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe. >:C
> 
> I haven't voted in any of the polls for which I haven't seen both movies.



Same.  It's unfair to vote if you can't make an honest comparison between the two movies.  I've had to omit my opinon for a couple of these now.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep. Fortunately for me, I watch a lot of movies. 8)


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 7, 2008)

i think it varies on the type of person giving their input on this post. Anime fans will be more inclined to say Totoro since it was a big thing and has remained such in the anime world, while those that grew up on disney films will be more inclined to say Robin Hood. I myself, am a fan of anime, but was never interested in Totoro, when I was a kid it was always a treat to see a disney movie the family didn't own. So I would go with Robin Hood.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Temarinyo said:


> i think it varies on the type of person giving their input on this post. Anime fans will be more inclined to say Totoro since it was a big thing and has remained such in the anime world, while those that grew up on disney films will be more inclined to say Robin Hood. I myself, am a fan of anime, but was never interested in Totoro, when I was a kid it was always a treat to see a disney movie the family didn't own. So I would go with Robin Hood.



I grew up on Disney films and started watching Animu in my teens, and yet I can still be impartial in comparing them. :|


----------



## Huey (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Maybe. >:C
> 
> I haven't voted in any of the polls for which I haven't seen both movies.





Grimfang said:


> Maybe I should start doing that.
> I only voted in this cus a friend prodded me like "ROBIN VS TOTORO GO!"
> 
> I never vote in these.





eevachu said:


> Same.  It's unfair to vote if you can't make an honest comparison between the two movies.  I've had to omit my opinon for a couple of these now.



Aww, c'mon. If people can vote for president knowing next to nothing about the candidates other than what party they belong to, you guys can certainly vote for a movie even if you haven't seen the other one. It's part of democracy. I'm sure there are people voting based on how pretty the DVD covers are. At least you, having seen at least one of them, would offer some rational basis for your vote. 

I certainly wouldn't have ventured to create a 64 movie tournament if I thought everyone had seen every movie on the list. And furthermore there are people who aren't voting because they've seen both and can't decide. Maybe if it's close or you can't decide or whatever, check the main thread and see if the winner of the matchup is scheduled to face off against a movie you really want to win. Vote for the one you think would do worse against it, then.

But PLEASE stop thinking so hard. I LOVE participation in these threads.

Also, Grimfang: you will vote in future polls, yes? PLEAZ?? You're my buddeh =)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Aww, c'mon. If people can vote for president knowing next to nothing about the candidates other than what party they belong to, you guys can certainly vote for a movie even if you haven't seen the other one. It's part of democracy. I'm sure there are people voting based on how pretty the DVD covers are. At least you, having seen at least one of them, would offer some rational basis for your vote.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't have ventured to create a 64 movie tournament if I thought everyone had seen every movie on the list. And furthermore there are people who aren't voting because they've seen both and can't decide. Maybe if it's close or you can't decide or whatever, check the main thread and see if the winner of the matchup is scheduled to face off against a movie you really want to win. Vote for the one you think would do worse against it, then.
> 
> ...



Except that it doesn't matter who people vote for in our democracy because only the electoral votes count for anything.

Are you using electoral votes, Huey? D:


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 7, 2008)

Huey said:


> Also, Grimfang: you will vote in future polls, yes?



Ok, you've put up quite a persuasive statement there, but what topped it was:



Huey said:


> PLEAZ?? You're my buddeh =)



lol.. I'll make sure to check a box in these from now on.

You are truly a man of commitment.. how long have these votes been going for? I remember you first announcing this quite some time ago.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Except that it doesn't matter who people vote for in our democracy because only the electoral votes count for anything.
> 
> Are you using electoral votes, Huey? D:



Uh, not really. The electoral college is only used for the President and the Vice President, to prevent the "Big States" from controlling the Presidental elections. Almost every other government official is elected by popular vote. (Except those appointment by the President or mayor or council or whatever)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 7, 2008)

Gonna have to go with "Robin Hood" for the fact I haven't seen "My Neighbor Totoro".


----------



## Huey (Jul 8, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> lol.. I'll make sure to check a box in these from now on.
> 
> You are truly a man of commitment.. how long have these votes been going for? I remember you first announcing this quite some time ago.



Thanks <3

This started in late March, I think.


----------

